# Black pine turbo toilets



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone know about these? They sound sorta disposable, are they? And if not, any input?


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Just saw them*

I just saw these as well in the email special that Emergency essentials sent me today.
It is a one day special and I am tempted to get one just to see if it might worth the cost. It might be worth the nominal cost.
It's supposed to be a compact easy to use and easy to dispose of wast system which is the main selling point of this particular item. 
But, it probably requires further purchasing of the disposable bags and treatment chemicals if it is to further serve its intended purpose.

I don't know if it would be worth it.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

That is where I saw it. Cost seemed too good to be true so I thought I would ask here, thanks!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I got the same email & after much thought I passed on it. I could find NO information (even on the Black Pine website) on what supports the seat. It supposedly supports 300 lbs, but how? How does it collapse on itself for storage without collapsing while you're on it? I just could not figure out the "internal workings." :dunno:


----------

